# Twice in a row...



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Limited on Pomps again today. It was cloudy, windy and freaking cold. Especially the wading out part. 
Same place and bait as yesterday (my last post) Got two 16 1/2" ers at the same time...thought I had a redfish lol

Fish tacos tonight!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get em!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Yum Yum....enjoy them while they are here.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Especially catching them two at a time.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice job there Salt4Lifer to limit out two days in a row...What a bonus to get a double at the end...Great report!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Had fish tacos Friday. Tijuana Flats has some good salsa and they sold us some shells too. I tried Corn Flakes and Ritz Crackers as breading. The Ritz crackers were much better. Any seasoning you like for your fish tacos?
Irish


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I just used a little of Paul Prudhommes blackened redsish magic with garlic/onion powder seasoning tonight. Tired, but turned out great for fresh pomps!
I want the recipe for Paradise's Mahi bites sauce though!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum!!!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Limiting out two days in a row is amazing. Before you got to the beach 16 people to my east and almost as many to the west left without a pompano. You were the only one to brave the cold and wade out and it paid off. Congrats!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Limited on Pomps again today. It was cloudy, windy and freaking cold. Especially the wading out part.
> Same place and bait as yesterday (my last post) Got two 16 1/2" ers at the same time...thought I had a redfish lol
> 
> Fish tacos tonight!


Why do most pomps I see have a little yellow color in them .
The two you caught on the little pink ball, seems to not have any yellow at all in their color. 
May just be the light


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

evacuee said:


> Limiting out two days in a row is amazing. Before you got to the beach 16 people to my east and almost as many to the west left without a pompano. You were the only one to brave the cold and wade out and it paid off. Congrats!


Thanks buddy, I just happened to find the pattern the day before. The cuts weren't doing anything so I thought I'd give it a shot. Of course the weather was a bit more cooperative yesterday. lol 
I was saying some choice words as my legs went numb today  

(thanks for the pelican pics, glad it flew off safe :thumbup


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Why do most pomps I see have a little yellow color in them .
> The two you caught on the little pink ball, seems to not have any yellow at all in their color.
> May just be the light


It could be they were somewhat sand covered as well. I didn't really notice but it could be the light too. Sometimes it matters what clarity of water they are used to swimming in that has an effect on their coloring.


----------

